

Ask HN: I'm a web developer, how do I get started in PLT and compilers - iagooar

I&#x27;m a senior web developer, but I&#x27;ve always wanted to learn more about PLT and compilers. I&#x27;m still happy doing web development, but the day will come I&#x27;d like to do something else and I&#x27;d like to be prepared.<p>What resources can you recommend to get into PLT and compilers, not only in a theoretical but also in a practical way?
======
ShaneWilton
Easily the best textbook I've read on the topic is "Programming Language
Application and Interpretation" or PLAI. It uses Racket to walk you through
the implementation of different programming language features, while delving
into the theory behind them.

It's available for free on Brown's website -
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/)

I couldn't recommend it more highly.

~~~
iagooar
Wow, I've watched the introduction video and it looks really great.

Do you recommend reading the book first, or watching the lectures?

~~~
ShaneWilton
I've only actually read the book. It's definitely thorough enough to stand on
its own, but if you're having trouble understanding some of the sections (It's
not easy material!), I could see the lectures being a valuable resource to
turn to.

